
Show HN: Online destination for Product Enthusiasts - _mc
https://cohortplus.com
======
dang
Promotional votes and comments (by friends or sockpuppet accounts) aren't
allowed here, so please don't do that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
raksheetbhat
CohortPlus is built with the vision of re-imagining how professional
communities work on mobile. Our aim is to carve out highly engaging
professional groups on mobile by focusing on enriching the end-user
experience. The CohortPlus app is already live with over 20,000 downloads. In
fact, our Product Management community is the largest community with over 8000
professionals on our platform.

Rich and spam free professional discussions, knowledge exchange, questions,
and answers as well as job-related content get debated and discussed daily on
the platform. It has helped a lot of professionals to interact with like-
minded folks and further their careers.

------
mohan978
This is great. I've been searching for one place for all my Product Management
needs, and this seems to fit. Great job guys!

------
jasonty
The website needs a bit of work in terms of design, but the content is great.
Good job on building such an active community.

